

Jolla Phone News: Sailfish OS for Android Devices - bergie
http://reviewjolla.blogspot.de/2014/02/jolla-phone-news-sailfish-os-for.html

======
frik

      Sailfish OS experience [...] launc[h]er application which can 
      be used to simulate the Sailfish OS experience on Android devices
    

What's the point for a custom launcher?

And on Wikipedia:

    
    
      On 16 September 2013, Jolla has announced that its Sailfish OS 
      is now compatible with Android applications and hardware.
    

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sailfish_OS](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sailfish_OS)

It would help a lot if Sailfish OS/Tizen would support Android device drivers,
all of them are Linux after all, and the major issue are closed source device
drivers that prevent more wide spread adoption...

~~~
rjzzleep
that's not how it works. android device drivers aren't even compatible through
android releases. i'm talking 4.0-4.1 4.1-4.2 etc.

they could be if we would have access to the binary blobs they link against,
but we don't. asking for binary compatibility in device drivers across linux
distributions is not really a trivial think to ask for.

~~~
zanny
Somehow a lot of core libraries manage to be major version binary compatible,
through things like pimpl. I don't see why device drivers couldn't as well, I
think it is a sound compromise.

------
stuaxo
Having a new Jolla phone, it's OK... however after calling a couple of people
last night by accident, I think any actions that might disturb someone
(calling, or playing music) - should not be activated by just a drag.

~~~
diaz
Settings -> Apps -> Phone -> Deselect the optino "Quick Call"

If you have the latest update you should have that option as it was one of the
fixes/features included.

And yes I also had that problem initially but after changing this all was fine
for me in this case.

Being a early adopters and having an OS with a beta tag we should dissect the
changelog when it is available and know all the fixed stuff.

If people are going to say that is not for them or that they want a phone to
simply work then they are clearly missing the point of being an early adopter
of this kind of phone (a beta OS).

Of course after declaring that it is stable and pushing if for the mass
consumer then this kind of stuff should be all fixed.

Relevant changelog of the last update:
[https://together.jolla.com/question/21786/release-notes-
soft...](https://together.jolla.com/question/21786/release-notes-software-
version-1038-naamankajarvi/)

But I could be totally be missing the point you are trying to make. I
answering to the specific problem of randomly calling other people when the
phone was for example in the pocket :)

------
blueskin_
Seems to me that they're going to be doing an OS/2 - if it can run Android
code, that'll be all people will ever write for it, and adoption of it itself
won't happen.

~~~
sentenza
I'm not so sure. There are a lot of people out there that _really_ dislike
Java.

~~~
blueskin_
There are also a lot of people out there that _really_ dislike learning a
whole new platform and API with all its foibles, quirks, bugs/misfeatures, and
caveats. Especially when the platform is this new and so will likely change a
lot for at least the first year.

~~~
sentenza
But Sailfish OS should not require too much learning for developers with Qt
experience, right?

For me personally, that is what has put it on my "interesting"-radar. I know
that Qt has served me well in the past and that I have some grasp on
developing with it, so the potential barrier I have to jump here is low.

~~~
veeti
Keep in mind that this ain't your daddy's Qt. QML is the new thing and it has
a slight learning curve. (And the documentation is unfortunately lacking in
some parts, like C++ integration.)

~~~
zanny
QML has the lowest learning curve of any visual programming model I've ever
used, and that includes using the gui creators for visual studio and friends.

Something as simple as

    
    
      Window { Text {text: "Hello World!";anchors.centerIn: parent;}} 
    

gives you a first class desktop Window with text in it. And most of the
complexity only comes in when you start adding state and transitions.

And on top of all that the entire thing is 3d accelerated, so it is always
hugely efficient.

------
Aoyagi
I lost track of Sailfish several months ago... are they any better than
Android when it comes to privacy and security? Is it feature-rich (some call
that "bloated")? What about those Chinese investors?

~~~
maheart
>> are they any better than Android when it comes to privacy and security?

Privacy +1: the company behind Sailfish OS (Jolla) doesn't generate its
revenue through ads.

Privacy/Security -1: Sailfish OS currently doesn't have any real
privacy/security framework, other than POSIX file permissions. But they're
working on it.

>> Is it feature-rich (some call that "bloated")?

The Sailfish OS ships with a good set of features. It really does leverage a
whole range of technologies from the Linux/FOSS ecosystem: Linux kernel,
glibc, Qt, Wayland, Pulseaudio, Connman (think NetworkManager), oFono. There
are still some important features that are missing (e.g. LTE, MMS, Wifi
tethering, Caldav -- but all of them are being worked on).

>> What about those Chinese investors?

What about them? What's your question? :)

~~~
Aoyagi
>What about them? What's your question? :)

Well, do they intend to do something like Huawei, i.e. bug the devices? My
trust for some countries (US included) has been suffering a bit as of late.
Otherwise thanks for the answers. (for some reason paragraphs I see when
writing (or editing) a post aren't carrying over to the post itself :(

